# will this work????



## sk8z3r04lif3 (Dec 28, 2007)

this is the case i want http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=BLK-0212-4HL-RED&cat=CAS&cpc=CASbsc

and this is my computer mainboard 

Board: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD MS-6721
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 02/20/2003


will it fit?? idk how i can tell if it would


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That's a mid-tower case that will support mATX and regular ATX motherboards so yours will fit. Just DO NOT use the power supply that comes with it.


----------



## sk8z3r04lif3 (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for your help!!!!!!! =p


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Just two possible problems, as ebachus said don't trust the power supply and it doesn't have a front fan to help with cooling.


----------



## Bruno (Jul 7, 2004)

According to the MSI site, your mobo is the microATX form factor. According to the specs for the case you are interested in, it does support microATX motherboard form factor. You should be good to go.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yeah. I would look at getting a front fan or hard drive cooler and then another rear exhaust fan for the expansion slot. We can all probably agree that the power supply that comes with that case should not be used.


----------

